# My GSD is Ridiculously Cute



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

I was looking through puppy pictures of Trent the other day and remembering how absolutely adorable he looked.

But then I remembered that my adult dog was pretty cute, too (and no longer a demon landshark). 

Falling asleep while upright, so we head outside to enjoy the day.









Treat catching fail









He never really grew into his neck scruff


















Breaking out the wide angle lens









Ready for his close-up!









More treats?









Gimme, please!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

High Five fail. Don't watch the camera, Trent, watch my hand.









There we go!









Looking very pleased with himself.


















Wide angle lenses can be so much fun.


















My sweet boy <3


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

He is unbelievably handsome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

What a stunning boy and lovely photos too.


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

He is a cutie-pie. Then again I'm a real sucker for GSD's. There's simply nothing like them....


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Can we see a little tiny Trent puppy picture too?


----------



## cassiesmom (Aug 8, 2007)

Trent, you are so amazingly handsome! I enjoyed these pictures of you!


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Aww, Trent looks like a sweet goofball!


----------



## SnapV (May 14, 2013)

So cute and beautiful


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Cute & handsome!!!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

SDRRanger said:


> Can we see a little tiny Trent puppy picture too?


 x2

You're such a tease!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone! He has his serious side, but he can be super silly as well. Just an 80 lb goofball. 

LOL! Here are some of those puppy pictures  Wish I had taken more back then, because he was absolutely adorable. I must have been too busy prying him away from my ankles and fingers...


----------



## RunsWithDogs (May 19, 2013)

What a handsome GSD, and beautiful puppy pics! After losing a leather leash to baby shepherd teeth my first thought was "oh no..not the leather!" they have some good taste I suppose.


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

OMG, the puppy pics made me "Awwwwww". Freakin' adorable!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

RunsWithDogs said:


> What a handsome GSD, and beautiful puppy pics! After losing a leather leash to baby shepherd teeth my first thought was "oh no..not the leather!" they have some good taste I suppose.


Haha, lesson learned!! We bought one when we picked him up at his breeder's, but having never owned a GSD puppy before, we didn't know to account for the landshark tendencies 



reynosa_k9's said:


> OMG, the puppy pics made me "Awwwwww". Freakin' adorable!


He really was! And just the craziest little guy, too!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Equinox said:


>



omg, I am soooo glad I asked for puppy pics. He looks like a little ewok in the first one I quoted haha


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I have always thought Trent was just so gorgeous. His puppy pictures are absolutely adorable!  Thank you for sharing them!


----------



## MaDeuce (Sep 5, 2013)

I always enjoyed seeing pictures of trent. Now I can finally put a face to your name. Hahaha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

OMG he is so super adorable!!! I wish I could've seen him in person, he is just freaking cute (there isn't enough cute words) I would very much like to get a GSD puppy but I don't know if I could handle one  trent is amazing


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

SDRRanger said:


> omg, I am soooo glad I asked for puppy pics. He looks like a little ewok in the first one I quoted haha


I'm always happy to share pictures  And yep, that was his first bath. He was incredibly displeased LOL



Abbylynn said:


> I have always thought Trent was just so gorgeous. His puppy pictures are absolutely adorable!  Thank you for sharing them!


Thanks so much, glad you enjoyed them! 



MaDeuce said:


> I always enjoyed seeing pictures of trent. Now I can finally put a face to your name. Hahaha
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha, thanks! Great to see you on the board!!



kcomstoc said:


> OMG he is so super adorable!!! I wish I could've seen him in person, he is just freaking cute (there isn't enough cute words) I would very much like to get a GSD puppy but I don't know if I could handle one  trent is amazing


Thank you so much! He really was an impossibly cute puppy, it's hard to believe how much he has grown since then! I joined DF before I got him, so a few of the forum members got to see him grow up. And that must have been 5 years ago? Time flies! 

And yes, be warned that GSD puppies are a special brand of evil and crazy  GSDs are a great breed though, I'll always have one in my life!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

It's hard to believe such an adorably cute puppy grew into a handsome, regal dog.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

cookieface said:


> It's hard to believe such an adorably cute puppy grew into a handsome, regal dog.


It's crazy, isn't it? When he was a puppy I had such a hard time imagining him as an adult. And look at him now! <3


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

>


Hahah sooo adorable. I love trent <3.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Kyndall54 said:


> Hahah sooo adorable. I love trent <3.


He really had such a personality on him LOL

BTW, not sure if you saw the other thread  or not, but your photos did eventually convince me to buy the 85mm f/1.8 as well


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Equinox said:


> Thank you so much! He really was an impossibly cute puppy, it's hard to believe how much he has grown since then! I joined DF before I got him, so a few of the forum members got to see him grow up. And that must have been 5 years ago? Time flies!
> 
> And yes, be warned that GSD puppies are a special brand of evil and crazy  GSDs are a great breed though, I'll always have one in my life!


  wish I could've been here for there lol I do want to have a GSD but I'll have to wait until after I get my rough collie puppy and then maybe see if I can get an adult GSD even though the puppies are super adorable, I don't know if I could handle that craziness lol


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

kcomstoc said:


> wish I could've been here for there lol I do want to have a GSD but I'll have to wait until after I get my rough collie puppy and then maybe see if I can get an adult GSD even though the puppies are super adorable, I don't know if I could handle that craziness lol


It was a lot of fun watching him grow up!! Being there in person and raising him... not so much LOL I have the scars to prove it. Honestly I like the adult version much more than the puppy version of Trent, but it's definitely true that the adults are tougher dogs to own. Rough collies are great dogs, too!! One of my neighbors had a blue merle rough collie and he was stunning.


----------

